
Bo Zhang charged in NY Fed Reserve software theft valued at $9.5M - llambda
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/46048400/ns/us_news/t/man-charged-ny-fed-reserve-software-theft/#.Txiq85ihD8t
======
drallison
The value claimed for the software looks specious. The article states the the
software cost $9.5 million to develop, which is not the same thing as its
"value".

~~~
catch23
yes, otherwise making a pirated copy of windows would probably "cost" a
billion dollars.

